
Ask HN: Why does podcast discoverability suck? - nstj
I may have missed something major here but I can&#x27;t seem to easily find the podcasts I want by genre&#x2F;content&#x2F;listener base via Google or my current podcast app (Overcast).  Am I looking in the wrong place or is there something holding back discoverability of podcasts?
======
davewiner
You just need access to subscriber data and a friends network. You could get
enough data from volunteers, i.e. no recommendations until you give us the
name of your five favorite podcasts.

I tried an informal experiment with this among my facebook friends. I asked
them what podcasts they love. Then I put together an aggregator for those
podcasts. It's been a great resource for me, but I don't think any of my
friends use it.

[http://podcatch.com/](http://podcatch.com/)

I guess the answer is this -- if it's going to happen users have to want it
and so far they haven't.

